# i drew dally



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

needed a sample for my website, so i drew dally


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow that's awesome great job !


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

wow thats some great work


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice artwork... I like seeing dally no matter how you do it. by the way this is my 900th post!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh! My gosh! You drew that? It's amazing! I tried drawing a cockatiel and it sucked! I am only good at drawing wolves and dragons!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha congrats 4birdsnc lol

i can do better, that was a quick sketch. the original is in blue ink, i put it in black and white on the computer as i normally use black ink but couldnt locate a black pen!


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Your picture of Dally is awesome. ...I love drawings. Great details..


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow Casey that is an amazing drawing of dally!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lovely drawing of dally 

congrats 4birdsnc


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

Great drawing. I am so not artistic!!


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

WOW I think is the main word to describe your work. Really really good! 
Dad has told me I need to draw my Amazons but they just won't sit still for long enough!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

(take a photo, then draw  )


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice! You have an artistic gift there Casey.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

What a great job, I love it. The best thing I can draw is a circle


----------



## Travis89 (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow thats a great drawing of Dally! No way I could ever draw that good.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice drawing!!!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I love the girly eyelashes on Dally... I wish I could draw like that but I can only draw "whimsical" birds (as in how grade 1 kids would draw them) .


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally has eyelashes lol its funny. but tsuka has longer eyelashes LOL


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I draw too,but that's really good!


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

wowwwwwwwwwww thats a beautiful drawing xx


----------

